# Smoke Grilling Sausage



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 19, 2005)

Not sure this belongs in grilling or barbecue. Home made Italian sausage smoked for four hours then finished on the grill.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 19, 2005)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Not sure this belongs in grilling or barbecue. Home made Italian sausage smoked for four hours then finished on the grill.



Looks great Pigs, you eating it plain?  Or did you grill some pepper and onions for it???


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 19, 2005)

Just a little home made hot mustard did the job. Did a huge skillet of peppers and onions along with some zucchini the other night. Don't want to mess up the body by putting too many vegetables in the system ya know.  :grin:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 19, 2005)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Just a little home made hot mustard did the job. Did a huge skillet of peppers and onions along with some zucchini the other night. Don't want to mess up the body by putting too many vegetables in the system ya know.  :grin:



Yeah too many vegetables plus the sausage and tomorrow morning you will have cloned that sausage!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 19, 2005)

Bob-BQN said:
			
		

> Pigs that looks great!  after you get over the shock of Larry's comment of course. :!: Homemade sausage with homemade mustard. Mmmmmmmm =P~


 Thanks Bob, After chucking some big brand and local store bought sausage in the trash about ten years ago, I have never looked back. It's a big deal to me now. I take a whole weekend and make a few or so hundred pounds of all types. I have a freezer denoted to sausage alone. The foodsaver just about dies that weekend, It's a lot of work, But worth it just as canning is. I find it fun and vary relaxing. Not to mention how much better the product is. Take a look at this, Dan Gill's TEN YEAR old ham.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 19, 2005)

Pigs, what temp did you smoke it till?


----------



## Jack W. (Aug 19, 2005)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="Bob-BQN":3rkspylc]Pigs that looks great!  after you get over the shock of Larry's comment of course. :!: Homemade sausage with homemade mustard. Mmmmmmmm =P~


 Thanks Bob, After chucking some big brand and local store bought sausage in the trash about ten years ago, I have never looked back. It's a big deal to me now. I take a whole weekend and make a few or so hundred pounds of all types. I have a freezer denoted to sausage alone. The foodsaver just about dies that weekend, It's a lot of work, But worth it just as canning is. I find it fun and vary relaxing. Not to mention how much better the product is. Take a look at this, Dan Gill's TEN YEAR old ham.  

[/quote:3rkspylc]

On a biscuit...I'll bet it rocked.  It probably rocked without the biscuit. 

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 19, 2005)

what do they call that?  Southern prosciutto?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 20, 2005)

I'm not sure. I cold smoked it, Temp in the cold smoker was about 160-175 I then tossed it on a med heat grill to finish it off. It might have been done right out of the smoker. I didn't temp it.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 20, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> what do they call that?  Southern prosciutto?


 I think thats what they call it. Check with Dan. You know where to find him. :wwnn:


----------



## The Missing Link (Aug 20, 2005)

Good morning guys Pig, I would like to know if  you know were I could find some recipe for sausage making are a book? I to thank that I could me a batter sausage than what can buy.


----------



## DaleP (Aug 20, 2005)

Just get home from the bars Link? lol :razz: 
Me no gottem recipe. Me no gottem grinder but it does sound interesting and fun.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 20, 2005)

Get a catalog from here. It's free.  http://sausagemaker.com/ Google sausage and have a good time. If you need a grinder, Let me know. I have a few extra hand crankers kicking around. It's a good time. If your lazy and have a Kitchen Aid mixer, The grinder stuffer works good on that also.


----------



## DaleP (Aug 20, 2005)

Hey Pigs do the hand crankers work well enough for beginners?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 20, 2005)

They sure do. I used one till I bought my electric grinder two years ago. You can get them for next to nothing on ebay, Or Harbor Freight. I must warn you, Sausage making is like barbecue. It's addictive. Years back it was nothing to have 8 guys, 10 deer, 5 hand crank grinders, And a few cases of beer going at the same time. :grin:


----------



## The Missing Link (Aug 20, 2005)

Pig, yes I could use a grinder whats the costs?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 20, 2005)

Pigs my neighbor gave me a like new copy of "Great Sausage Recipes and Meat Curing" by Rytek Kutas. copywrite 1984...it's 497 pages long, very detailed information on sausage making.  Haven't read it yet...have you ever heard of this book?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 20, 2005)

That's one of the best books out there. Pick it up and start reading. Good stuff indeed! Enjoy.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 20, 2005)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> Pig, yes I could use a grinder whats the costs?


 The cost of the grinder is FREE, Only thing I ask is the shipping cost. ALL SO, If you don't use it,Or lack interest of making sausage,You send it back to me so I can pass it on to someone else.Sound fair?


----------



## Jack W. (Aug 20, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Pigs my neighbor gave me a like new copy of "Great Sausage Recipes and Meat Curing" by Rytek Kutas. copywrite 1984...it's 497 pages long, very detailed information on sausage making.  Haven't read it yet...have you ever heard of this book?



Everything you need to know about sausage making and meat curing is wrapped up in Rytek's book.  It is the reference that most use.  Enjoy it, the pastrami is quite good.


Good Q!

Jack


----------



## DaleP (Aug 21, 2005)

I have wanted to give sausage making a try for a long time. Want to make cheese too, that can be $$$. I am into so much stuff my head is numb. Gonna order the book and see what its all about.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 22, 2005)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Get a catalog from here. It's free.  http://sausagemaker.com/ Google sausage and have a good time. If you need a grinder, Let me know. I have a few extra hand crankers kicking around. It's a good time. If your lazy and have a Kitchen Aid mixer, The grinder stuffer works good on that also.



I heard the KitchenAid attachment was kinda hard to use. You don't think so Pigs? I've been toying with the idea of getting the attachments for mine til someone said Don't...get a real one.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 22, 2005)

Not really, Trick of using the KA is to Get 3 milk crates and put the mixer on that next to your counter. That way the grinder attachment is not so high up to handle things. I have one friend that moves the kitchen table over next to his counter top. That way you can have one person feeding the grinder and the other stuffing casing at the other end coiling up the sausage as it fills. Get what I mean? In other words, The mixer is lower and the grinding / stuffing head is about 10 inches from your finish/work space.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 22, 2005)

Makes sense. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2005)

Now that's a neat idea, Pigs ~ Thanks!  One thing I keep hearing that people don't like about the KA attachment is the chute is too small.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 22, 2005)

Well if your going to make more than 25 pound of sausage at a time, I would say it's a little small. Otherwise it works great. Here's another little hint, Say you want to make about 10 pounds of sausage.Your local Wally World will grind it for you. I see 2 packs of bone in butts all the time there, Ask them to grind one and package the other. I do that every year at deer season. Why should I beat up my grinder when they will grind it for FREE.I had them grind a case (about 60 pounds) one time. The butcher guy said " Cant do it, We only grind beef." Got a hold of the manager, Got it done. Saved a ton of time not to mention the wear and tear on my grinder. Stuffing with the KA is best done on full speed. You need to buy a huge funnel (plastic) and stick it in the chute instead of that wimpy little tray. One guy feeding with a wooden dowel (about the size of the chute) and one guy pulling the casing and roping can get allot of sausage stuffed in a short time.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 22, 2005)

Another handy tip is to put the grinder attachment with cut up meat in the freezer for about 20 min. or so. Also if it starts to labor too much there is fat and gristle hanging it up. Put a half dozen ice cubes threw it and that should free it and chill it at the same time.


----------

